# Bulova Accutron Spaceview Heads Up



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Ok, so my Hamilton Ventura 'heads-up' didn't go down very well (evidently I know **** all about electric watches!) but there is a Spaceview coming up with the same auction house.

http://www.fellows.co.uk/index.php?option=com_auction&c=525&task=moredetail&lotid=757785&vhigh=18000&vlow=50&pagesortby=lot&gridtype=listview&page_no=13&limit=&imagefilter=0&boxfilter=0&paperfilter=0

Thought I'd throw it out as I know these are collectable.


----------



## verytalldave (Sep 24, 2011)

kevkojak said:


> Ok, so my Hamilton Ventura 'heads-up' didn't go down very well (evidently I know **** all about electric watches!) but there is a Spaceview coming up with the same auction house.
> 
> http://www.fellows.co.uk/index.php?option=com_auction&c=525&task=moredetail&lotid=757785&vhigh=18000&vlow=50&pagesortby=lot&gridtype=listview&page_no=13&limit=&imagefilter=0&boxfilter=0&paperfilter=0
> 
> Thought I'd throw it out as I know these are collectable.


I read many moons ago that most Spaceviews are bast*rdised ordinary Accutrons. The only way to be sure of getting a GENUINE spaceview is to buy one with a checkable provenance and honest paperwork proving its originality.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

verytalldave said:


> kevkojak said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, so my Hamilton Ventura 'heads-up' didn't go down very well (evidently I know **** all about electric watches!) but there is a Spaceview coming up with the same auction house.
> ...


I agree there are many Spaceview conversions out there ---some very bad ones and some very good ones. But if you know what to look for, it is usually possible to spot even a good conversion, at least when its in front of you and you have a loupe.

A much more reliable way is to look up the case number; this is found on the inside of the case back. If you're lucky, it is a pressing, otherwise it is printed in indelible ink, as below, but after 50 years, indelible is not always indelible 










Having got the case number, you can then look it up in Bulova's ABC of Case Parts Catalog (one on the right). This is an invaluable book and shows exactly what crystal, bezel, stem, gasket, etc etc was used on each case style. The Spaceview cases are clearly listed. Of course, this doesn't stop someone putting a Spaceview case back on a non-Spaceview case, but I believe this is as close as you can get...in conjunction with examining the individual case parts.



















There are all sorts of other stories / rumours / etc. Like the 214 movement in a Spaceview never had the hacking feature --- the Fellows one does --- but no idea if this is true. And Bulova would take your non-Spaceview Accutron and turn it into a Spaceview.

If its a good conversion, I would have no hesitation in buying one. The Fellows one looks like a nice example to me.


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Factory supplied spaceviews were indeed supplied with the hacking feature, I worked with someone who bought one from an AD from new in about '64, this had the hack spring.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## webvan (Apr 6, 2010)

kevkojak said:


> Ok, so my Hamilton Ventura 'heads-up' didn't go down very well (evidently I know **** all about electric watches!) but there is a Spaceview coming up with the same auction house.
> 
> http://www.fellows.co.uk/index.php?option=com_auction&c=525&task=moredetail&lotid=757785&vhigh=18000&vlow=50&pagesortby=lot&gridtype=listview&page_no=13&limit=&imagefilter=0&boxfilter=0&paperfilter=0
> 
> Thought I'd throw it out as I know these are collectable.


Nice, I'd be very surprised if this were a "conversion" in the sense that it's a "fake", of course most Accutrons have been "converted" to work with the modern 1.55v batteries as opposed to the mercury 1.35v batteries (would run fast if not)

It looks like the larger "Swiss" version, based on the serial number starting with a "1" (1-327353) and the diameter of 35mm (assuming its accurate) as the US Spaceviews were 34mm.

I think the later "B" version looks better though and it's larger at 38mm :










I have one like that from 1969 (M9) that was recently serviced, unfortunately its time-keeping is a bit temperemental...it can work fine for several days and then it proceeds to speed up for no apparent reason!


----------

